# Steam Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden



## Narga (14. Januar 2013)

*Steam Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden*

Hey, meine Steam-Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden. Jedes mal wenn ich auf ein Spiel in meiner Steam-Bibliothek auf "Zum GE hinzufügen" drücke kommt da "Spiel konnte nicht zum Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden". (Die Option ist auch nur bei den verfügbar, bei denen es auch möglich ist)

Ich habe Steam auf ner anderen Partition als die Spiele und diese auch nicht im Programme-Ordner.

Was könnte das Problem sein?


----------



## Shona (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden*



Narga schrieb:


> Was könnte das Problem sein?


Das ist kein Problem sondern liegt an den Spielen die den Game Explorer gar nicht unterstützen. 

Kannst es aber mal hiermit versuchen Game Explorer Builder, Add, Delete Game Explorer Games -


----------



## Narga (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden*

Hab's jetzt raus: Anscheinend müssen die Spiele im Program Files Ordner sein, damit sie im Spieleexplorer auftauchen können.


----------



## Shona (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Steam Spiele können nicht dem Games-Explorer hinzugefügt werden*



Narga schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt raus: Anscheinend müssen die Spiele im Program Files Ordner sein, damit sie im Spieleexplorer auftauchen können.


Nö, ich habe 99% aller Spiele auf einer anderen Partition als C: und diese werden trotzdem dort angezeigt, es hat mit dem Spiel zu tun und mehr nicht. Wenn diese Funktion nicht im Spiel ist kann Windows das auch nicht nutzen


----------

